# Best route from Discovery Park to Davis



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey there - I've ridden the bike path down from Folsom to Discovery Park numerous times and have been thinking of taking a ride on out to downtown Davis. For you folks who have done this before, whats the best route to take once you get to Discovery Park? I'd like to stay off of the main highways and jump onto the trail that runs along the causeway. Any input on routes would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

There's a bike path that runs south from Discovery Park along the river. I've taken that to the Tower Bridge and crossed there several times with no problems. That dumps you onto Capitol Avenue, which runs straight to the causeway bikepath.

On the other side of the causeway, the trail leads to a county road that runs along 80 which eventually turns into Second Street in Davis. 2nd bends into L Street, then take the first left to Third, which goes straight to downtown.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

And then, once you're bored to tears by the flat noisy riding by the freeway, take Amtrak back to Sac or Roseville.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

SadieKate said:


> And then, once you're bored to tears by the flat noisy riding by the freeway, take Amtrak back to Sac or Roseville.


Agreed. The causeway is one of my least favorite rides. The only other option is to take the river road along the west side of the Sacramento River towards Woodland, then take Road 102 to Davis. That's a little more scenic, but narrow with fast traffic.


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 23, 2005)

*Try this alternative*



Rushfan said:


> There's a bike path that runs south from Discovery Park along the river. I've taken that to the Tower Bridge and crossed there several times with no problems. That dumps you onto Capitol Avenue, which runs straight to the causeway bikepath.
> 
> On the other side of the causeway, the trail leads to a county road that runs along 80 which eventually turns into Second Street in Davis. 2nd bends into L Street, then take the first left to Third, which goes straight to downtown.


This route works, but try the alternative.

After teh tower bridge, you are forced onto West Capitol Avenue. Follow West Capitol Avenue to the causeway. Teh road after the causeway is county road 32a. When this road turns right to cross the railroad tracks, go straight instead onto a bike path. Do not cross the railroad tracks. This bike path ends on Olive Drive which has a bike lane. At the stop light you have three choices. First, turn right and follow the road under the tracks to down town. Second, cross the street and ride the bike trail, sidewalk under the tracks to down town. Third, go straight and then turn right onto a bike path and right again under the tracks to down town. 
TT


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

DoubleTap said:


> This route works, but try the alternative.
> 
> After teh tower bridge, you are forced onto West Capitol Avenue. Follow West Capitol Avenue to the causeway. Teh road after the causeway is county road 32a. When this road turns right to cross the railroad tracks, go straight instead onto a bike path. Do not cross the railroad tracks. This bike path ends on Olive Drive which has a bike lane. At the stop light you have three choices. First, turn right and follow the road under the tracks to down town. Second, cross the street and ride the bike trail, sidewalk under the tracks to down town. Third, go straight and then turn right onto a bike path and right again under the tracks to down town.
> TT


I've never noticed that path. I'll try it next time. Thanks


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Believe it or not, you can access this bike path from the Mace off and on ramps. At the bottom of the freeway on/off ramps at Mace there is a little jog that puts you right on the path. I've used it a few times when I stop at Mace/2nd for supplies, then head back on the bike path. Look for the little connectors as you drive your car up and down the Mace ramps.....


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone - I appreciate your feedback!


----------

